# Moots Compact SL on eBay



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Sold...


----------



## nodaknat (Feb 19, 2007)

What's the problem with the geometry, if I may ask?


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

The geometry was fine, it's my body that's picky.  I have long legs and need a bunch of setback, but then I have issues with my reach. A more upright geometry is easier to fit me. The bike sold in about an hour of listing, pretty wild.


----------



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

Another one on the right now under dadoflilly.


----------

